
Ask HN: What companies use custom designed server hardware? - sergiotapia
Most companies use regular cloud providers, like AWS, DigitalOcean, Linode, etc.<p>However some go above that and build custom server hardware for their use cases.<p>For example Imgix. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;photos.imgix.com&#x2F;racking-mac-pros
======
detaro
Backblaze with their Storage Pods: [https://www.backblaze.com/blog/open-
source-data-storage-serv...](https://www.backblaze.com/blog/open-source-data-
storage-server/)

Facebook and others via the the Open Compute project:
[http://opencompute.org/](http://opencompute.org/)

Google, Microsoft and Amazon, at the very least for deep learning/FPGA stuff,
but probably a lot of others as well.

If "just" assembling whiteboxes counts, there is going to be a some of smaller
orgs with co-located servers that do this for various reasons.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Regarding Google's use of 'custom silicon':

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13409381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13409381)

